# Cauldron Creep finished



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

My version of a Cauldron Creep


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

that is freaking sweet.. 
got closer up pics .. pics of mechanisms as well


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this a combination of a three axis skull with cauldron creep set up? He's great!


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

It is a combination of a 3 axis skull and wiper motor cauldron creep


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Very Sweet! Great Job


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks Good Tim!! Nice to see the finished product in action!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice-love it


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job time2dive.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Turned out great. I like the higher positioning of the arm.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. I'd like to see a close up too.


----------

